# It's a bird, it's a plane....it's the flying bananadog!



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

okay...I'm on the fast hotel connection and can post pics...yay.

Here some pics of our ski & romp near Nome 3 days ago. The Pud got carried away flying after her frisbee 

uuh...can you get fired here for posting too many pics?:curtain:


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What is your dog a mix off.. she is gorgeous..


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

actually, she's half kangaroo .

More likely, she is a lab/golden mix - probably 50/50, or maybe 1/4-3/4. She came from a rescue, so that's the best bet. She's got the golden butt feathers, but she does have a lab look about her.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

She almost looks like she has some husky in her with the long legs..


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

omg,it to funny.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures...she sure is having fun!


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pictures !!! Looks like he is having lots of fun that is for sure.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I love, love, love the second photo!!! 

The others are great too but.... that one is adorable! It reminds me of the invisible bike cat: http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/1159587965947.jpg

Looks like he loves the frisbee


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pictures - brought a smile to my face this a.m.!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love it!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome aerial photos of Pudden, love them! The sunset? shot is gorgeous too.
If you're throwing the frisbee AND manning the camera....you're doing a phenomenal job of capturing her leaps!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Great joyful shots!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What a hoot! You really captured the pure joy of the moment. Reckless abandon on her " invisible pogo stick ".... :bowl:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, those are fantastic pictures! Pudden is quite the athlete!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are great pics. It's amazing that you can catch the action so well.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What great pictures!!! and what a gorgeous dog!! err kangaroo!! LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT pictures. I think she is part kangaroo..... didn't even know they had kangaroos in Alaska !!!!! ROFL


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks y'all 

Actually, taking the pics is easy - all I have to do is hide the frisbee behind my back and she'll start going up and down like a pogo stick, barking all the time.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

How did you get her to do that?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Adorable airborne Pudden! That girl can sure catch some air! The second photo is just too cute


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it! Great pictures.


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures ! By the way you can never have too many pictures !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That Pudden really catches some big air! Where did she take her flying lessons? Loved the pictures. Oh and nobody has every been canned for posting too many pictures.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Love the pics! I wish Champ could jump that high! His feet never really leave the floor


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

great pics!! She sure is a cool dog.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

YOU have a super cool dog! Wow- those pics are great! Look at that height LOL


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

First--she is a wayyyyyyyyyyy cool dog. Second, you're a really goooooooooooood photographer!

Love the pics--and really like the surroundings!

Bet it's purty cold up there right now!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think she can jump higher than any dog I have seen and nice cushion she has to land on. You need to rename her AirPud. Love her expression in each picture, just priceless and shows the joy. And I think in one of them it looks like she is doing the ROO ROO's in mid air.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

"AirPud" - that's a hoot.

She's always been like that. The first day I took her home - as a foster mom for a golden rescue - as soon as I got out the food, she jumped straight up in my cabin and took down a whole rack of clothes hangers that were suspended from the ceiling. I did a double take - I'd never seen a dog her size jump like that either.

She's just a nut.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I think I love the Pudden. :heartbeat

Gosh, you're such a lucky human!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

GREAT pictures!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

GRZ said:


> I think I love the Pudden. :heartbeat
> 
> Gosh, you're such a lucky human!


I think I'm lucky, too. 

A bit more of her background:

The downside of all that energy is that she'd been through 5 homes at the age of 4, because nobody wanted to deal with her reactivity and hysteria. The first week I had her, I used to cry at night because I didn't know how to deal with it either. I didn't think I could help her: total foaming lunging barking hysteria at the end of the leash, in the car, at the sight of other dogs, every time you took her outside. And of course there was no way I could let her off leash in the beginning. And I couldn't go to the fenced-in dog park because she'd get in fights with other dogs. She hadn't been socialized and didn't know how to introduce herself; she'd come on like a happy bully drunk and jump right in the other dog's face. I used to sneak into the dog park at 2 am when nobody was there and play frisbee with her, just so she'd get some real exercise. 

well, she'll always be a wild child, but after much obedience training, socialization and lots and lots of exercise she's now (almost) a normal dog. And she has many doggie friends with whom she plays beautifully. It turns out she's a bit of an alpha girl, yes, but she's also very gentle and generous with most other dogs (other reactive females being the exception) and particularly playful with puppies. And she can now even go to the dog park  and I let her run off leash, as long as there isn't a road or wildlife nearby.

I'm just so proud of how well she has developed, after I thought I had to give her back to the rescue because I just couldn't deal with her.

I think it was lucky fate that brought the two of us together. :wave:


here she is at play with a friend:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think it was meant to be for you and Pudden to be together. Thank goodness you didnt give up on her like so many did before you. It takes work but oh so worth it.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pudden's just so cute.

I think you should find a poodle to mate her (him?) with.

Then you can have a Golden Labradoodle pups that you can sell for $6,000 each.

One litter and you can buy your own bush plane.

(You can just PayPal me my 15 percent commission...)

allen


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome pictures! I really love the sunset shot and your pup is beautiful.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

:greenbounAirPud:greenboun...TeeHee...:greenbounI just love that!:greenboun

Wonderful pictures of your Kangaroo Dawg! Glad you are getting to give her good runs and making her work, I bet that is just what she needed...YOU!

:greenbounBoing, :greenbounBoing, :greenbounBoing....:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Love those action shots


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! I love them and always go straight to your posts


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pics!! Love how she looks in that lighting.. beautiful!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Pud is awesome!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What brill pics - that pudden certainly knows how to have fun


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love your posts. Pudden and you Rock!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Boy can your dog jump


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Now those are some GREAT pictures!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> Pudden's just so cute.
> 
> I think you should find a poodle to mate her (him?) with.
> 
> ...


hah, Allen! you dug this thread out from the annals, I see  

The Pudden is spayed, but that doesn't stop her from trying to make some Golden labra-aussies with her friend Talus (Aussie/golden mix) (see below)

your 15% check is in the mail!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pudden's Aussie Love technique needs working on.
Her jumps need no improving though!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Agreed that her technique with the Aussie needs a little work. As for the pictures of AirPud, I couldn't pick a favorite -- each one is special. Clearly, you two were meant for each other; I'm glad you had the patience and perseverance to stick with her and work through the early problems. A lot of hyper-doggies aren't that fortunate.


----------



## vvii (Apr 7, 2009)

lovely picuters ...


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

You and Pud are my favorite. <3


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That second photo is priceless!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great action shots. !!


----------

